# Your passions.



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

This started this in another thread however it deserves it’s own. Your passions! 

I work 48hr per week so on my days off I have many things to keep me occupied like working on my car, motorcycle, bicycle and keeping up on the house. However, after that it’s my time. If I’m not riding my moto or hiking with my dog I’ll be riding my motorcycle. It’s a 03 bandit 1200. I’ve done a lot of work to it. An “Ivan” jet kit, Modified the air box, changed out the front gear to give me a 7% torque boost, Installed a full exhaust system “Muzzy” headers, mid pipe and titanium can. Modified the rear suspension as to allow the use of a Suzuki Hayabusa, rear shock. Too many comedic changes to list.

I started a group called “NBOC” at one point in time we had about 65 menders and we road around every weekend. We would ride hard and fast on the back roads sometimes doing over 135mph. Crazy I know… We would have BBQs and work on each other bikes. Here some photos.



















This is only a small part of the group as some took off before the photo and I’m not in the photo because I’m taking it.










Here we are at Bill house working on Frank’s bandit. Installing a jet kit for his carburetors a plus there was a BBQ and ride to follow. 



















This is my bandit. 0 to 60 in 3. Top speed 154mph. around 120hp 










This is one of the lot of hobbies besides my moto riding. I play guitar, bass, keyboard. 










Work on my own computer the one I’m using I built from parts working on another one.










I’m also in to photography took some collage courses sometime back. I have a new website coming soon called Photo Nouveau.net it’s going try to help people take better photos with a modest budget.










This ones called “Shadows at Night”












“The barn”









“1931” 

The story about this one goes. I was driving around looking for something to shoot and I came across these people getting out their old cars. I stopped and started to look around. One guy tells me “Hey are you going to put us in a magazine or something” I thought for a moment. Maybe! I replied. Dame, everyone just jumped backed and let me do what I came to do. I thought it was funny. 

Oh, I like astronomy as well and the planet motobecane site seams to consume a good bit of time  What hobbies do you have besides cycling? 

Fred.


----------



## John_JCB (May 3, 2007)

Where do you find the time?

Audio is one of my other hobbies. I have several setups mainly for headphone listening in my room upstairs and at the office but my favorite is my speaker rig in the front room. I have a considerable vinyl collection as well as CDs. Here are my current components

Meridian 507 CD Player
VPI HW-19MKIII Turntable
Emmeline II Stealth Preamp
Atma-Sphere MA-1 MKII.2 Mono block amps
Von Schweikert VR-4 Gen III HSE Speakers
Grado Phono Stage

I also enjoy rifle shooting my 2 current favorites are a Weatherby 307 WSM and a long range varmint rifle a Savage 22-250.

BTW it is too nice a day here in Northern Illinois to be sitting inside.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=226867


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

*Local groups*



covenant said:


> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=226867


Chicago Russian Riders

Chicago Riders

Nitro Riders

Chicagoland Sportbikes

We also have our outlaw element as well, they are usually at bike nights…

Fred


----------

